# Natural bfp- azoospermia?



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi,
We have twins from having icsi two years ago as my husband has azoospermia, my eggs and his sperm were used and 2 successful embies transferred, two beautiful healthy boys.

Just felt a bit odd today and just for a laugh did a hpt but was out of date, came back pregnant 2-3 weeks, went and bought another one and two lines, pregnant? Can this be incorrect? Completely shocked and can not see how it has happened? 

Thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It is possible, I think I'd leave it another week and try it again,

Keep us posted!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Well 7 tests later including one today, a week later and still showing as pregnant! 

Been to drs, he said miracles do happen and have been booked in with Midwife!

So looks like I am 5 weeks pregnant, due date 25th Dec!! 

Thanks Emily.

Xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

That's fantastic! Congratulations! Let us know if you want anything xxx


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Just thought I would update.... My husband did his semen sample yesterday and it turns out sperm is now present! After being told none to this is just crazy! He had a biopsys and hydroceles removed plus a change of lifestyle with diet and no alcohol so something must have kick started! Just goes to show miracles do happen. Would not change for the world tho as we have our two beautiful boys from our amazing journey. Xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes it does! Lots of hope here for others xxxx


----------

